# fp due weight?



## ktu (Mar 1, 2012)

I may get a fp due (sram rival). I was hoping some owners would post some of their weights along with their frame size. I may get size 53 or 55, thanks in advance.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't know what kind of deal you are looking at for the Due, but there are still some Quattros and ROHKs left around (see Competitive Cyclist, or call Glory Cycles). Both of those bikes are quite a step up from the Due, and barely any more money. For example, the Rival Due is $1900 on CC, and the Rival/Force Quattro is $2200. Well worth the extra $300 IMO.

As for weight, my Quattro is about 17.5 lbs, and that is after going to some light weight HED wheels and some minor weight weenie'ing. Pinarellos are not known for being the lightest bikes, but you won't care when you ride it. The ride and the power transmission are what these bikes are all about.


----------



## ktu (Mar 1, 2012)

Good info AJ88V, i am interested in the Quattro as well but i like blue and white bikes, which is what the due has. my previous bike was 18.6lb with pedals (size 56). if the due can get close to this i may get it, i just dont want to take a step back in weight while getting my next bike. Having said that i really like the frame of the Quattro better. What size is your Quattro and is that weight with pedales ?


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

That's with Speedplays, plus 2 Lezyne cages and a tire pump.  The frame is a 51.5.

Note that Pinarello frames come in very small size steps, but they "run big". If you're riding a 56, you're probably looking at a 54 at most in a Pina. Lots to read about sizing on this forum.


----------



## Matt Lucas (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine is an FP Due (size 55) which started life with Shimano 105. With pedals and two bottle cages it originally weighed in at 8.4kg or 18.5 lbs. After spending a truck load of money it now weighs 16.2 lbs. Biggest saving (1 lb) was upgrading the wheels to Fulcrum Zero and next up (and best bang for my buck) was swapping out the hefty seat post. which saved 200g.
It would almost have been cheaper to buy a Dogma, but it is easier to sneak small sums past the financial controller.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Matt Lucas said:


> Mine is an FP Due (size 55) which started life with Shimano 105. With pedals and two bottle cages it originally weighed in at 8.4kg or 18.5 lbs. After spending a truck load of money it now weighs 16.2 lbs. Biggest saving (1 lb) was upgrading the wheels to Fulcrum Zero and next up (and best bang for my buck) was swapping out the hefty seat post. which saved 200g.
> It would almost have been cheaper to buy a Dogma, but it is easier to sneak small sums past the financial controller.


LOL. That is some pretty good weight reduction. Not sure how you got your Due that light, but good for you!

As for the expense, you are absolutely right. When I bought my Quattro, Glory Cycles offered a custom SRAM Red build on a Pinarello Paris frame that would have been lighter than my current build, for about the same money. The good news is that at least the bikes ride almost identically (accounting for tires and wheels).


----------

